# allen compound



## clay1945 (Jan 11, 2009)

i have a friend that has an old allen


----------



## bear-of-grayling (Mar 29, 2008)

TWO SWITCHBACKS said:


> looking for a bow that looks just like this (its an allen compound) have you seen or know where one is?


Yep, here is a real picture.


----------



## RealDakota (May 24, 2006)

If I told you, I'd have to kill you...


----------



## TWO SWITCHBACKS (Jan 5, 2006)

gee doug, i dont want to die! i just want to see a photo of one again,after all these years,i know they are rarer than hens teeth.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*allen*

i have my original allen compound at my dads yet,my first compound bow


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*allen*

i dont think the picture above is the allen compound.mine is close to that,but not the same.Id have to take it out again to check it if interested.JIM


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

here is one of the allens


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

i have one like this


----------



## TWO SWITCHBACKS (Jan 5, 2006)

thanks deer man ,but i have three of those, the one that allen gave to tom jennings is the one in the black&white photo to test, and tom jennings tested & named it a bow of compound intrest thus the name compound bow,,that is the first wood limbed bow from allen. if you have one like that please post a picture of it.


----------



## RealDakota (May 24, 2006)

TWO SWITCHBACKS said:


> thanks deer man ,but i have three of those, the one that allen gave to tom jennings is the one in the black&white photo to test, and tom jennings tested & named it a bow of compound intrest thus the name compound bow,,that is the first wood limbed bow from allen. if you have one like that please post a picture of it.


I'm always interested in learning more about these. In what sense do you think it was "first," and why? It wasn't the first prototype, and it isn't the bow I have been told was the first commercial model.


----------



## bear-of-grayling (Mar 29, 2008)

RealDakota said:


> I'm always interested in learning more about these. In what sense do you think it was "first," and why? It wasn't the first prototype, and it isn't the bow I have been told was the first commercial model.


It is hard to really define Allens "first" commercial model. He was making bows for sale before he sent this bow to Tom Jennings in March or April 1967. Remember Allen's first bow that is in the Archery hall of fame in Missouri and is dated Feb 15. 1966. This is only 13 months apart. One thing Allen did not do very much was change his models. There is no proof that the bow he sent Jennings is a different model that he was currently selling, and I doubt he would have changed it for a test bow when he was pleased with the one he had been making. The first full page ad for the Allen Compound Bow was in the July 1967 issue of Archery World. This bow was an upgrade with the assistance of Tom Jennings. It would probably be considered the "first" commercial model. Jennings built the riser and limbs for Allen. Prior to this Allen was useing Bear Archery recurve limbs. Thanks Dan


----------



## TWO SWITCHBACKS (Jan 5, 2006)

Dan Dintaman said:


> It is hard to really define Allens "first" commercial model. He was making bows for sale before he sent this bow to Tom Jennings in March or April 1967. Remember Allen's first bow that is in the Archery hall of fame in Missouri and is dated Feb 15. 1966. This is only 13 months apart. One thing Allen did not do very much was change his models. There is no proof that the bow he sent Jennings is a different model that he was currently selling, and I doubt he would have changed it for a test bow when he was pleased with the one he had been making. The first full page ad for the Allen Compound Bow was in the July 1967 issue of Archery World. This bow was an upgrade with the assistance of Tom Jennings. It would probably be considered the "first" commercial model. Jennings built the riser and limbs for Allen. Prior to this Allen was useing Bear Archery recurve limbs. Thanks Dan


yes and here is some pruff for that reasoning! the first allen add in june 1967 from allen archery divison,was to write for info on the new!! compound bow (the one that tom jennings was testing from allen) ,and tom named it a bow of compound intrest,thus the name compound bow) ,the next mounth july 1967 was the first picture of an (allen) compound bow from allen archery, tom made it look a lot nicer,tom jennings first add for a compound bow for sale was may 1968. see the add pictures, this was the first compound bow.question? who else made a compound bow in1967.answer allen


----------



## jlohry (Aug 1, 2009)

*Allen Compound Bow*

I have an Allen compound bow that was my father's. I am interested in finding a copy of the owners manual so i know the adjustment settings on it. This Allen was purchased in or around 1975 and has T-handles on the limbs for adjusting the poundage. 
Thanks, 
Jeff


----------



## Kansas Jack (Jul 21, 2009)

I have a copoundbow like the one two swithbacks posted except it has a bear sightwindow with 4 ring sight pins.there are no other markings on the bow.ihave been told it is probly an early proto type and that one of Fred Bears first compoud bow designers was left handed and made the proto types left handed so he cold test them,and that he started with Allen.
iam still trying to research it.---KJ


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

I know where one is that looks similar, except t shaped limb bolts, and what look like music stirng tensioners for adjusting cable tension


----------



## bowtech_john (Apr 19, 2008)

*I'm lookin' for a lefty!*

I Have a right hand. And would like to trade for a left hand.


----------



## bear-of-grayling (Mar 29, 2008)

I have quite a few lefties. What are you looking for? Dan


----------



## bowtech_john (Apr 19, 2008)

Dan Dintaman said:


> I have quite a few lefties. What are you looking for? Dan


You have a PM.


----------



## hatter (Sep 9, 2009)

*Early Allen Compound*

I own an early Allen Compound, Just retrieved it from Ex, when she moved!
It is in need of cable replacement.
Is there anyone out there doing this?


----------

